# PC2-6400 (800mhz) vs. PC2-8500 (1066mhz) in performance?



## EGS

Hello.

Okay so I'm building a PC right...and I really want to know whether or not I should buy 8GB of PC2-6400 RAM @ 800mhz or whether or not I should just go with PC2-8500 @ 1066mhz RAM.

I'd like to compare stock speed performance: is there a noticable difference and will applications boot much faster being the difference is so little in mghz?

I'd also like to compare overclocking abilities relating to performance on a DDR2 motherboard (no DDR3 support). I know I could easily overclock the 800mhz RAM to 1066mhz, but could I overclock the 1066mhz RAM to anything higher, or will it simply not work (because as far as I know DDR2 speeds stop at 1066mhz right)?

Eh, advice, comparisons etc are appreciated. I don't know what to choose. Please compare the two kinds in both stock performance and overclocked performance settings.


----------



## EGS

Bump, help please!
Also another question: what speed max in MhZ can DDR2 achieve and a DDR2 mobo support up to?


----------



## mep916

DDR2 800 is all you need. At stock clocks, you won't notice the difference. Even if you OC 1066 to, say, 1200, and compare that to 800 performance, the real world performance increases are not that dramatic. I would only get a set of 1066 RAM if it closely matched the price of a set of DDR2 800, and the quality was the same.


----------



## DCIScouts

From what I've seen recently, the DDR 1066 RAM is not that much more expensive (like $5 or $10) for 4 GB of RAM, and you definitely could overclock that fairly easily with most motherboards to the 1200 speed.  However, as mep said, the difference isn't terribly all that much right now.


----------



## Euklid

I bought the OCZ Platinum 1066mhz and it doesn't even want to run at that speed. It shows that it is running at 800mhz. And because I didn't check price carefully, I paid way too much.


----------



## funkysnair

you need to go into your bios and adjust you ram mhz to 1066mhz and find out the operating voltage of your ram and adjust that too...

it happend to me


----------

